# FS: Various African Cichlids and a BNP



## am3ience (Jul 21, 2014)

Selling my current cichlid stock because i'm switching over to salt. Had these fish for a while now and are healthy ! They're all juveniles, and get along well.

x4 yellow hybrids (all female) - $3 each or all four for $10

x3 blue hybrid zebras (one male) - $3 each

x1 Johanni - $5

Albino BNP ~3.5" - $10

We can make a deal if you want all of them !
pickup preferred, but can meet up somewhere in the guildford area (Surrey)

text me at (604) 721-3750 (don't call)
PICK UP TOMORROW or SUNDAY and they're FREE (jan, 17-18)


----------



## am3ience (Jul 21, 2014)

daily bump


----------



## am3ience (Jul 21, 2014)

bumpity bump


----------



## am3ience (Jul 21, 2014)

price cuts ! and bump !


----------



## MOLOTO (Jun 8, 2010)

Have any more pics of the peacocks?


----------



## am3ience (Jul 21, 2014)

Peacocks are currently on hold.


----------



## Dude (Oct 4, 2013)

I will take the venestus. Pm sent


----------



## triggerman (May 18, 2014)

I'll take your BNP...can you message me your address. Thx


----------



## am3ience (Jul 21, 2014)

bummpity !!!


----------



## fxbillie (Dec 12, 2010)

Are the peacocks still on hold?


----------



## am3ience (Jul 21, 2014)

fxbillie said:


> Are the peacocks still on hold?


on hold until the weekend, we'll see if the buyers show up or not.


----------



## am3ience (Jul 21, 2014)

peacocks sold! rest still available


----------



## am3ience (Jul 21, 2014)

daily dump, i need them gone asap!


----------



## am3ience (Jul 21, 2014)

bump! forgot to mention, the BNP is ablino


----------



## am3ience (Jul 21, 2014)

price cuts!!!!


----------



## cichlid (Jul 30, 2010)

Do you know what the mix of the lab hybrids are?


----------



## am3ience (Jul 21, 2014)

cichlid said:


> Do you know what the mix of the lab hybrids are?


labs and something i'm not sure of... they look very lab like, the blue ones are zebra crosses. I can try and take better pics for you if you want !


----------



## cichlid (Jul 30, 2010)

Sure. What's the aggression like in the blue's? I had a red zebra.... Never again


----------



## am3ience (Jul 21, 2014)

cichlid said:


> Sure. What's the aggression like in the blue's? I had a red zebra.... Never again


They're fine, just normal cichlid aggression really. Chase around a bit, but as long as you have many of them, they don't constantly harass. Right now they're the only ones in my 55 g and they get along just fine.


----------



## am3ience (Jul 21, 2014)

if anyone can pick up tomorrow, they're free


----------



## am3ience (Jul 21, 2014)

all gone!!!!


----------

